

Can a Physics grad get hired as a programmer? - principia1

I graduated with a BS in physics and applied math from a reputable state school, but I only took 1 C++ course as an undergrad and completed just 1 physics project using C++.<p>I was recently hired by a game company for a software engineer position, but I was fired within 2 months. They told me that because they are a small company (about 10 employees), they couldn&#x27;t afford to offer me training and had to terminate me. They suggested that I enroll in institutes&#x2F;programs that teach programming skills to people like me.<p>Are they right? Or do I just need to study some more on my own, maybe for a few months and I can get a programming job?<p>How much better would I look if I enrolled in an Applied Math MS program? I&#x27;m open to working in data mining, AI, statistics, etc. I don&#x27;t have to work only as a programmer
======
dredmorbius
Ask Yonatan Zunger.

